# Living cost and work visa for wife - European couple, no childen



## Ruth_ (Sep 12, 2010)

The "husband" has been offered a job in Dubai and we're calculating if this is a great opportunity or not.

We would highly appreciate feedback on the following questions: 

1) Normal living expenses for a European couple, early thirties with no children. Employer pays salary and mobile phone, no other benefits. We are social people who'd like to live in a 2 bedroom condo with access to pool and gym facilities in a fairly nice area. We are adaptable to local food, but enjoy our alcohol and occational western restaurant visits. Used to living expat life in Singapore a couple of years back.

2) We are not married, and the "non-wife" struggled to get work permit in Singapore as we're not from a commonwealth country. How are her chances of getting a decent job (now working as an HR manager with master degree) - and work permit in Dubai?

3) Any particular considerations/tips for what to look into before we make the decition about moving to Dubai for a year or two?

We're in a bit of a rush, as we don't have much time on making this decition...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Plenty threads on cost of living already. It would help if you had a budget or if you wanted to be near the office etc. Most apartments do have a gym, pools tend to be on the small side unless sharing between a few buildings. No worries with western food, either eating out or in, mostly the same choices you are already used to. Alcohol is expensive out but then no more so than Norway, it's a bit cheaper for alcohol at home.

It is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai though. Plenty people do it, it's not like the police go round doors checking but you can face penalties and deportation if caught.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> It is illegal for unmarried couples to live together in Dubai though. Plenty people do it, it's not like the police go round doors checking but you can face penalties and deportation if caught.


And "husband" can't sponsor "wife" for residence visa. But if she has Western Europe passport then can do visa runs every 30 days indefinitely until finding a job that could sponsor her residence visa.


----------

